# Nested Raid help



## dkovacevic (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a 160gb IDE drive, two 80gb IDE drives, and a 15gb IDE drive. I am using the 15gb drive as the boot disk, and would like to create one 160gb raid drive by combining the two 80gb drives into a 160gb drive (would that be raid 0?), then raid 1 the 160gb drive with the new "160gb" drive (the two 80s).

I've never done raid before (even in win); I don't need a whole walk-through, just suggestions on how to start. Do I want to use ZFS and CCD? Gmirror?


----------



## phoenix (Mar 7, 2011)

Either use gconcat(8) to combine the two 80GB drives into one (will use one drive until it's full, then start using the other drive), or use gstripe(8) to combine the two 80 GB drives into a single 160 GB RAID0 array (will read/write to both drives at once).

You give the new device a name.  It will show up as /dev/stripe/<name> for gstripe, or /dev/concat/<name> for gconcat.

Then use gmirror(8) to combine the 160 GB physical drive and the 160 GB virtual drive into a RAID1 mirror.  You give this new device a name.  It will show up as /dev/mirror/<name>

Then, you create your filesystem ontop of the /dev/mirror/<name> device.  After that, use it the same as any other filesystem.


----------

